# Confessions of a shoulder-holster convert.



## Mike Barham

I've always worn my pistol on my strong side, just behind my hip. Since I began carrying a gun, lo these many years ago, it was almost invariably there, usually resting in an IWB holster of some kind. I played around with some belt holsters, and sometimes practiced pocket carry when necessary, but found the strong side IWB best for my needs, training and experience.

So the Army decides to send me to Afghanistan. Being the ever-modern, uber-cool, tactically-savvy chap I am, I invested in a Blackhawk Serpa thigh rig (Galco not making tactical-type holsters). I found this contraption works great when wearing body armor, since it rides low enough to clear the bulky SAPI plates and the numerous pouches - ammo and grenades and first aid and water and night vision and "possibles" bag - attached to the armored vest. On a side note, the Serpa has worked well thus far, though if you get out of sequence on the draw (pulling up on the pistol, THEN pushing the release button), the gun is locked in as if in a vise.

Anyway, a lot of my work is at Bagram, where we essentially do support work for our subordinate units. This means a lot of work on computers, loading and driving vehicles, picking up ammo and other supplies - just your basic boring work that keeps an Army running. After a while, having a pistol rubbing on your thigh, day in and day out for sixteen hours at a time gets annoying. It is especially annoying when sitting in chairs with arms, climbing in and out of vehicles, and when (how to put this delicately?) dropping your pants to dispose of yesterday's chow. The other issue is that we are required to be armed even when wearing the physical training uniform, with its beltless shorts. The PT uniform is sort of the unofficial "off duty" uniform here, as well, since civilian clothes are forbidden.

Enter the shoulder holster. Galco was kind enough to shoot me one out immediately. Taking advantage of the "modular" concept of Galco's shoulder systems, I sort of "built" one that carries my issue M9 in horizontal orientation, has the wide harness straps for all-day comfort, and carries two spare magazines and a trusty Surefire flashlight on the offside.

I never thought I would say this, since I've long thought shoulder rigs were more complex and troublesome than they are worth (for me and my body shape, anyway), but I love this thing. It's just easy to have on all the time, easy to wear when sitting, lifting boxes and loading cargo, and I can wear it with everything but my battle rattle (when the thigh rig comes back out). It's just a great multipurpose holster for the situation I'm in. I am fully satisfied with it, and I can now see why Galco gets so many orders from deploying military people.

It is not as fast as a strongside holster, and never will be, and it does have the tactical disadvantage of having to reach cross-body to draw. However, these things don't matter in my current environment. I am sure to gravitate back to my usual IWB when I get back to Phoenix and need to conceal my Glock. But this experience has definitely softened my opinion of shoulder holsters.

I'd post a pic of my system, but that option seems to be gone...?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## propellerhead

I may just try that. I've been thinking about it for a long time now. When I'm home and just hanging out in loose gym shorts, there's no way to retain waistband holster without wearing a belt. That's just too awkward for home carry. A shoulder rig might do the trick.


----------



## Maximo

I usually use IWB and some OWB strong side, but I sometimes have trouble with my right hip, due to an old injury, so i go with the Beretta 84 in a Desantis shoulder rig while I am at home. Like you said, slower than strong side hip be it has it's place.


----------



## Mike Barham

Maximo said:


> I usually use IWB and some OWB strong side, but I sometimes have trouble with my right hip, due to an old injury, so i go with the Beretta 84 in a Desantis shoulder rig while I am at home. Like you said, slower than strong side hip be it has it's place.


One of several reasons I moved away from carrying a steel 1911 was because of some aching in my right hip. The lighter Glock equalled sweet relief!


----------



## Maximo

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> One of several reasons I moved away from carrying a steel 1911 was because of some aching in my right hip. The lighter Glock equalled sweet relief!


Same here, I carried a SA Mil Spec for a long time then moved to polymer guns. The M&P compact seems to be working better than most other guns I have carried.


----------



## jimg11

*Shoulder holster convert*

The shoulder holster has been an option that I have used on occasion since the 1960s. There are many times that this can work for you. I remember a jerk playing with a knife acting rather stupid when I opened my coat and he saw my strong hand on the butt of my 1911a1. He immediately dropped the "I'll cut you long, deep and wide." line and put the knife down.
I like the way that the shoulderholster stays concealed. Exposed it is a disaster. I cannot get over the TV cops that walk around with exposed shoulder holsters. An adversary can get your gun before you can. Not a good thing.


----------



## Mike Barham

jimg11 said:


> I like the way that the shoulderholster stays concealed. Exposed it is a disaster. I cannot get over the TV cops that walk around with exposed shoulder holsters. An adversary can get your gun before you can. Not a good thing.


I wear mine exposed, but it's a different environment here. The enemy here has his own small arms and doesn't need to take my puny little pistol. If a guy gets close enough to me to take my pistol, he's likely a suicide bomber and I am dead anyway.


----------



## Old Padawan

Does this count as one of those excedingly rare occasions when I can say I told you so? I would like to point out that you failed to mention the CDI factor.
As you know I use both the Miami Classic and the Jackass rig from time to time. I like to put it on when I am home hanging out in sweats and a tshirt (I have an unreaslistic fear of home invasion).
Does this mean that you may be in the market for a custom JR224B when you get back? I happen to have one on hand having passed my Glock on to an ususpecting friend...


----------



## Mike Barham

Old Padawan said:


> Does this count as one of those excedingly rare occasions when I can say I told you so? I would like to point out that you failed to mention the CDI factor.
> As you know I use both the Miami Classic and the Jackass rig from time to time. I like to put it on when I am home hanging out in sweats and a tshirt (I have an unreaslistic fear of home invasion).
> Does this mean that you may be in the market for a custom JR224B when you get back? I happen to have one on hand having passed my Glock on to an ususpecting friend...


Doubtful. When I return, I will likely go back to IWB, since it works in all types of clothing I wear in AZ. Will need a Royal Guard for the 23, though.

I'm married, so CDI has no effect on me.


----------

